# Need advice to decide living area for family



## imranrk (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi,

I have recently moved to Dubai and currently living with a friend in Al Barsha.

I am looking for a 1bed apartment on rent as my wife and 1yr old son will arrive here soon.

I have a car and my work place is in JLT. My budget is around 35K.

By searching all over the Internet, Dubizzle, PropertFinder and other websites, following are the areas that fit into my budget:

JVC
Al Khail Gate
Al Warqaa
Dubai Investment Park
International City
Silicon Oasis

Looking for suggestions to to decide which area will be better for living with family considering the budget and my work place.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Welcome to Dubai

Good to see a new poster who has done his research:


Heres my 2 fils : 

Forget Int'l city

Al warqa might be a bit too far.

Al Khail gate has less than good reviews and has labour buildings

JVC might be a good choice compared to the others, its not far from JLT, around 15 min by car.

Have you looked at prices in Discovery Gardens ? Its close to JLT and your family will be a short ride away from Bin Battuta mall

I am not that familiar with Silicon Oasis and DIP


----------



## imranrk (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for your suggestions Tropicana.

I haven't heard good reviews for JVC as well as people are saying it's still under construction and bad condition of roads /street lights. Plus, lack of groceries/supermarkets and community infrastructure.

Discovery gardens prices are 40-ish last time I checked (so just out of my budget) and most of the agents are accepting 1 or 2 cheques only. I want to pay in 4 (or more)


----------



## Darkt (Jun 17, 2012)

Have you checked this thread? http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...4-ulitmate-guide-renting-apartment-dubai.html

A lot of good info there


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

imranrk said:


> Thanks for your suggestions Tropicana.
> 
> I haven't heard good reviews for JVC as well as people are saying it's still under construction and bad condition of roads /street lights. Plus, lack of groceries/supermarkets and community infrastructure.
> 
> Discovery gardens prices are 40-ish last time I checked (so just out of my budget) and most of the agents are accepting 1 or 2 cheques only. I want to pay in 4 (or more)


Do not go by the prices on Dubizzle. Everything is negotiable, and the prices on Dubizzle are generally inflated. 
And I second DG as well because of the connectivity. You would definitely need a car on anywhere else on your list. will you have one?
I would also not discount Karama or Bur Dubai. Although they are far from JLT, you can always take the metro.


----------



## Ridgeback (May 4, 2012)

imranrk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently moved to Dubai and currently living with a friend in Al Barsha.
> 
> ...


Hi,
JVC is probably the most convenient when going to work, however it still looks like a construction site. Another thing to consider is the location for a nursery, your child will need one soon.


----------



## imranrk (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm visiting JVC to see some apartments in the afternoon. It's the most convenient for me in terms of time/distance from office.


----------

